# Decompressing Disk Doubler files



## studio macbeth (Dec 1, 2005)

We have archived files compressed by DiskDoubler while System 9 was current. We are now on OS X Tiger for which DiskDoubler is not available. Any OSX solution to retrieving our archived compressed files?


----------



## bobw (Dec 1, 2005)

Read this page;

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=263713


----------



## kalderon (May 26, 2008)

I am unable to decompress files compressed by Disk Dubler software. I dont know when lost my DD software. Can somebody supply to me the software or maybe you have another solution. I use Mac G3. Please, use my net address
kalderon@netvision.net.il


----------



## DeltaMac (May 26, 2008)

try The Unarchiver - http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/apps/unarchiver.html


----------



## TomGoosmann (Sep 9, 2008)

DeltaMac! Unarchiver sort of works. Some files (old quark, Illustrator) files have opened, but others of the same source come up missing resource forks and being of "unknown file format." Have you encountered this before?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 9, 2008)

You might contact the developer of The Unarchiver. He might have some insight into your problem...


----------



## TomGoosmann (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll try DM. Thanks!


----------



## espd1 (Mar 17, 2009)

I tried for years to find a way to decompress old DiskDoubler files on OS X, to no avail.

Finally I found a copy of DiskDoubler from 1999 and installed it on my G4 running OS 9 on top of OS X. Works like a charm.

Since DD is incredibly hard to find online (impossible for me, I finally got it off an old backup CD-ROM), I've uploaded it here to share with anyone else who had this problem:

DiskDoubler Pro 4.1 for Mac OS 9
It's at the bottom of the article.


----------

